# Der Pilz ist im Teich



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei mir ist der Pilz im Teich. 

Was tun???

Teilwasserwechsel ist erledigt und Chemiezeug habe ich für teuer Geld gekauft. 

Ich habe die Packungsbeilage studiert und will es nicht in den Teich kippen.

Es scheint alles zu töten < Goldfisch. So geht es nicht, das macht den Teich kapput.

Problem ist, das ich meinen Teich immer als Naturteich mit paar wenigen Fischen gesehen habe. Da die Goldfische fleißig waren und die Orfen lieber Mückenlarven gefuttert haben, habe ich jetzt einen Fischteich, den ich Naturnah halten will. 

Ich bin darauf nicht vorbereitet und war heut auf dem Baumarkt schoppen um schnell einen Schlammsauger zu bauen, der den Namen auch verdient (Tread folgt, da könnt ihr mitbasteln) 

Problem ist, das ich nicht weiß, was im schwarzen Loch vor sich geht. Das wasser ist zwar klar und ich habe Sicht bis da runter, aber ich denke, da unten schlummert das Problem und das muß gründlichst abgesaugt werden. 

Wie denkt Ihr? 

Was ist zu tun?

Meine Luftpumpe kommt hoffentlich die Tage, damit ich was unternehmen kann.



Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Der Pilz ist im Teich*

Thomas,
das geht wohl einigen so. 
Fische werden gefüttert, wachsen und vermehren sich. 
Der Gammel kann sich dann an einigen Stellen sammeln und ist ein optimaler Lebensraum für Keime, die in großer Anzahl zu einem Problem werden können.

Mit einer normalen Anzahl kommt ein gesunder Fisch gut zurecht.
Schwieriger wird es, wenn er vom Überwintern geschwächt oder sonst krank ist.
Dann kann das Immunsystem nicht mehr die hohe Anzahl an Keimen verarbeiten.

Sorge dafür, dass die Keimrate niedriger wird.
Absaugen an den Schmodderecken oder Filter ist ein guter Anfang. 
WW, WW, WW ...
Eine überdosierte UVC kann auch Keime abtöten.
Um den Fischen das Leben zu erleichtern, ist eine Prise Salz meist nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Christine (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der Pilz ist im Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

woher weißt Du das?

Und was für ein Pilz - den Pilz gibt es nicht. Es gibt hunderte, tausende - aber nicht DEN...

Wie sind denn Deine Wasserwerte?

Wie sehen die Fische aus?

Mit so wagen Angaben könnte maximal ein professioneller Hellseher was anfangen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der Pilz ist im Teich*

Hallo Cristine,

ich weiß nicht, was das für ein Pilz ist oder hoffentlich war. 
Einige Jungfische bekamen große weiße Flecken. Das habe ich ignoriert, weil es könnten ja Schubunkins werden (Wei/Blau/ Rot oder so) ich habe dem wirklich nicht viel beachtung geschenkt und war der Meinung "passt scho", bis es erste Opfer gab.
Im Moment habe ich fleißig Wasser gewechselt, und denke das Problem ist ersteinmal erledigt. Es gibt keinen Pilzbefall mehr und die vermutöich 2 Fische die noch betroffen sind scheint es abzuklingen. 
Todesopfer gibt es auf jeden Fall keine mehr. 
Jetzt ist der Teich aber grün... das werde ich aber wieder aussitzen und dem Teich jetzt wirklich einen Filter gönnen. Bis dato war der Teich ausgewogen und hart auch ohne zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit funktioniert incl. glasklarenm Wasser. Der Fischbesatz hat aber überhand genommen, das sehe ich immer, wenn sich alle zu Sonnen einfinden.

@Jörg Eine Brise Salz hat der Teich bekommen und das "wir töten alles im Teich Medikament für teuer Geld" ist noch ungeöffnet. (So ein Zeug...???)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Christine (29. März 2012)

*AW: Der Pilz ist im Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

gut so!


----------

